# Resetting a Netbook to Factory Settings



## im_not_an_artard

Hello everyone,

I recently sold a Netbook computer on Ebay (Asus Eee PC 1018PB 10.1 Netbook) and want to reset it to the factory setting (i.e. when the user boots on the netbook, he has to run through the setup, create his account, set it up, etc.) before sending it off. Can anyone guide me in the right steps in order to do this? Thanks


----------



## KILLER_K

You should either have a restore disc or a repair on boot with the netbook. As if you didn't get a repair disc they have a hidden partition. You hit a "f9 key to start it and it will redo it and return it just like the day you bought it. Same way if you have the restore disk, put it in and run it.

Here is a link to help you.
http://lionpress.wordpress.com/2008/04/26/eeepc-how-to-restore-to-factory-settings/

Code:



Code:


1) During boot-up press F9 continuously up and down

2) In Black Screen select Factory Restore and enter

3) Agree with prompt and type in "YES" and then hit enter

4) Press Enter to reboot

Word of Caution: This wipes everything on the machine - but once I did it the Machine worked perfectly again


----------



## im_not_an_artard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KILLER_K;12365458*
> You should either have a restore disc or a repair on boot with the netbook. As if you didn't get a repair disc they have a hidden partition. You hit a "f9 key to start it and it will redo it and return it just like the day you bought it. Same way if you have the restore disk, put it in and run it.
> 
> Here is a link to help you.
> http://lionpress.wordpress.com/2008/04/26/eeepc-how-to-restore-to-factory-settings/
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1) During boot-up press F9 continuously up and down
> 
> 2) In Black Screen select Factory Restore and enter
> 
> 3) Agree with prompt and type in "YES" and then hit enter
> 
> 4) Press Enter to reboot
> 
> Word of Caution: This wipes everything on the machine - but once I did it the Machine worked perfectly again


And that wont leave any sign of the info that was on the laptop prior to the Restore? Just want to make sure.


----------



## KILLER_K

Correct, Everything will be wiped clean off of the drive. Good luck.


----------



## im_not_an_artard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KILLER_K;12366308*
> Correct, Everything will be wiped clean off of the drive. Good luck.


Thanks very much


----------



## im_not_an_artard

I'm sorry, when I hit f9, what comes up is:

Windows Boot Manager

Choose an operating system to start, etc., etc.

And the only option available is Windows 7

Where do I go from here?


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *im_not_an_artard;12377639*
> I'm sorry, when I hit f9, what comes up is:
> 
> Windows Boot Manager
> 
> Choose an operating system to start, etc., etc.
> 
> And the only option available is Windows 7
> 
> Where do I go from here?


Did you possibly delete the recovery partition?

Also, see attached image.


----------



## im_not_an_artard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K10;12377839*
> Did you possibly delete the recovery partition?
> 
> Also, see attached image.


After running through the menus several times I managed to get to the screen in your attached image. Now to find a USB large enough to back it up...


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *im_not_an_artard;12378011*
> After running through the menus several times I managed to get to the screen in your attached image. Now to find a USB large enough to back it up...


back what up?


----------



## Bobicon

The only way to truly get all of the information off the drive is to use Darik's Boot And Nuke.

http://www.dban.org/

because while it may sound silly if there person wants to go though a lot of hassle they can recover files.


----------



## KILLER_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *im_not_an_artard;12378011*
> After running through the menus several times I managed to get to the screen in your attached image. Now to find a USB large enough to back it up...


There is nothing to back up. It returns the hard drive the way it was when you first took it out the box. If there is something you would like to keep, do it first before you run this application.


----------

